# Lost pigeon?



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I lady brought me a pigeon today. And as I work today I ran home to post on here.


He im assuming is a beautiful bird.

He has a ban on his leg but is having a hard time walking and lacks the intrest to fly.

He is very young though!! HE is at my work and ill post the band info tonight when i get off work


All i know is its 631.. sds 07


So it was born this year. there are more numbers for the 631 thing i just cant remember.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I guess you'll post more info about the symptoms tonight as well?

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

stach_n_flash said:


> I lady brought me a pigeon today. And as I work today I ran home to post on here.
> 
> 
> He im assuming is a beautiful bird.
> ...


Please do check the band again and let us know all the info. I looked real quick at the AU and IF sites and the letters SDS are not on either site. If the number/year is 07 and not 2007, it's probably an NPA band. Let us know.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

OK im back and with the bird this time 


OK... His band is SDS-6131-07 (and its gold and shinny)

His symptoms.... He limps a little when we walks (On the leg with the band) No its not to thight either it slips up and down the leg with ease.

I dont know if its that it cant fly or its never learned how?

He was in my hand and when he went to fly he looked like a begginer and glided swiftly to the floor. 


But I imagine he must be able to fly because the lady said that there wernt any pigeon people that lived by her.

He has shinny feathers coming in arround his neck area too in case that helps to identify the age.


Also he doesnt eat and or drink well at least not while im arround so I have some new tube feeders Ive been dieing to use  

so I will give him water for now.

Any suggestions? 


As of poops they are green and white with a puddle of water arround them


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I think it belongs under the 


NBRC = NATIONAL BIRMINGHAM CLUB - www.nbrconline.com 


Because it looks like a roller... Ill post pictures in a couple mins


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, there are a number of things that can cause pain in the joints in such a way as to make them not want to fly. As such, they tend to only exert themselves enough to get to the ground causing as little pain as possible. What do the ceres look like (the normally white part of the base of the upper beak)? Are they white or still fairly smooth and a grayish color (depends on the bird's color to some extent)?

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SDS is San Diego Spinners. These are the contacts we have for this club.

Al Eoff - 760-436-3386
Mel Mabon - 760-726-1807
Eric Schoelkopf - 760-505-4769


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

EWW!!! He has feather mites. Im going to DUST him


And his things are white and soft.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Lovebirds should I call them and when if I do what do I say?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Then he's old enough to know how to fly. He's hurt or sick.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

stach_n_flash said:


> Lovebirds should I call them and when if I do what do I say?


I suspect the bird is starving. I could be wrong. Yes, call and see if you can find out who the owner is. Tell them how you came to have the bird. Tell them it's condition. Also, tell them that you have pigeons and if they don't want the bird back, you are willing to keep it (if that's the case). As long as the owner knows that he doesn't HAVE to come get the bird, then he's got an out if he wants it. If he still wants the bird, then let him come get it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Is San Diego close to you? These type of birds don't normall travel very far from home. But they don't have to go far to get lost and if they don't find food, they are doomed for sure.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok I have just talked with the owner it was #2 Mel 

He said he would pick it up from my work on saturday. He lives in vista which is right above san deigo I believe not for sure. But i live in vista as well 


Thank you for all your help! Im going to miss this bird though its sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

stach_n_flash said:


> Ok I have just talked with the owner it was #2 Mel
> 
> He said he would pick it up from my work on saturday. He lives in vista which is right above san deigo I believe not for sure. But i live in vista as well
> 
> ...


Well, that's good. Just take good care of it while you have it. Trying to return a lost bird is always the best thing to try.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

This will be my first rescued bird that belonged to someone else  


It feels good


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Is the bird eating now or drinking? These guys can get so starved that there's no bringing them back. I hope he'll be ok.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Here is what he looks like


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Is the bird eating now or drinking? These guys can get so starved that there's no bringing them back. I hope he'll be ok.


He is doing remarkable well!

Hes in the kitchen on the counter we have white tile so I can see if any thing comes off or see a clear shot of poop 


He is eating like a mad dog and not so much drinking yet. When he was at work he didnt care to eat what so ever I think the shot of 12ml water i forced down his throwt made him more active 


I dusted him not to long agoe like.. 30 mins and there are dead mites all over the counter at least 30+. I will tell him on saturday does mel have a user name on here?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good job, Michael! That is a really pretty little roller. Thank you for taking the bird in and contacting the owner. Please let us know how it all works out in the end.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Lol its eating an drink and flapping down to the floor and then back to its house in a little kennel. Its a very cunning bird. I hope he'll let me keep it  I doubt it though


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Michael,

Thank you for taking such good care of the youngster, and reporting the band info so promptly.

Can you put a drop of ACV in his water bowl or give him a little probiotics? 

Sounds like he is doing better, he may just have been plain starved. Please update us.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pretty bird. Hope he's doing much better this morning. That second picture, he don't look so terribly well............. but if he's eating and drinking, he'll be ok. He just got lost and too hungry I believe.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

He is super active this morning. Walking all over the house and getting into everything. What is AVC? 

And he has lots of healthy poops but he still wont fly  He still limps a little and im giving him prime with his water.

He has no more mites (BUT WOW DID HE HAVE A TON) I debated taking one of my birds into to allow for company but I dont know if my bird will get the same illness?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

stach_n_flash said:


> What is AVC?


I would not allow your birds around this cutie, as you never know what you can be exposing them to.

ACV- Apple Cider Vingegar-it will discourage any bad bacteria that possiblity might be growing inside and help re-inforce good flora-you can also give this little one a bit of probiotics if you have it, will definitely boost the immunities.

thanks for caring for this bird.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Good work in saving this little guy. Thank you for taking care of him.

Mix a tablespoon of apple cider vinegar in a half gallon of water and use this for his water. The best is raw apple cider vinegar-you get it at a health food store, Henry's will have it if you have one near you. If not, any apple cider vinegar from the market will do in a pinch. ACV water is good for all your birds.

Margarret


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michael, I so hope you can keep this little beauty. Do try the ACV on not only this little one but your other birds as well. It really helps them. We are using it for a pigeon we got in that was attacked by a hawk and had the smelliest poops ever. After 2 days of ACV the poops have lost their bad smell.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

OK i didnt get to keep the cutie but it did get picked up. I went to big bear. The resort we stayed in had a lost white tumbler with a red band I tried to catch it but we only stayed 3 days. It was supper fun and I will try the ACV


----------

